# My line in the sand



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Well folks, this is the beginning. Turns out we were all right, and the rest were dead wrong with a capitol D. Where to begin...

I guess I'll start by saying stand firm, hold your ground, speak up even more than usual. I have drawn my line in the sand. I'm not giving up my guns, no magazines, no ammo, no rights PERIOD. I will enforce those rights myself with a rifle. It just so happens that the local sheriff agrees with me, and he says Obama and his commies can go ahead and enforce it themselves. Soldiers around here agree with me too. Guess that leaves the national guard? Don't count on it. They aren't onboard either and yes, I did call and the person on the phone verified it. They won't be enforcing any unconstitutional edicts by a quasi-dictator. (his very words)

I noticed that Glenn Beck has sold out too, wearing known illuminati symbols and changing his rhetoric 180 degrees. He calls for people to lay down, sing we shall overcome and get arrested, let their guns be seized and then sue. Is he ****ing _crazy_? Yeah Glenn, you do that all you want and get put in jail indefinitely without trial. I will shoot. Frankly, even in my present sorry condition, I know very certainly that a few overloaded kids with little M4's fresh out of boot camp aren't going to be physically able to hold a candle in the wind against what I have waiting. They won't even get to the end of the street.

The government is finally at the cusp of plans the commies have been inserting and working toward since before the civil war. They now seem to think that brass ring is almost within reach...just a little further...

Time to reach over and push them off the merry go round.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree and we all need to flood our congressmen and sentors that we need them to stay up for our right to own a AR and high cap magazines. If they will hold their ground then nothing will get passed. I have already wrote my 3 times and plan to keep on writing. We can not stay quiet. I am a GM for a company and when we have meetings I always tell everyone in the room if you stay quiet, then you agree with the out come. You can't comeback later and say that: well I din't think that it was going to work. We have to fight with everything we got. We can not let this stand!!!!!!!


----------



## Dock (Dec 29, 2012)

Leon said:


> Well folks, this is the beginning. Turns out we were all right, and the rest were dead wrong with a capitol D. Where to begin...
> 
> I guess I'll start by saying stand firm, hold your ground, speak up even more than usual. I have drawn my line in the sand. I'm not giving up my guns, no magazines, no ammo, no rights PERIOD. I will enforce those rights myself with a rifle. * It just so happens that the local sheriff agrees with me, and he says Obama and his commies can go ahead and enforce it themselves.* Soldiers around here agree with me too. Guess that leaves the national guard? Don't count on it. They aren't onboard either and yes, I did call and the person on the phone verified it. They won't be enforcing any unconstitutional edicts by a quasi-dictator. (his very words)
> 
> ...


Good for you sir. It would be even better if the Sheriff would promise to arrest the Fedcoats who try to enforce their illegal laws in your area.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Here in Britain our lefty pinko traitors are easy to spot and we laugh at them, but you patriotic Americans have rightly got a zero-tolerance policy towards yours.

*TRAITOR WITHIN THE GATES*_
"A nation can survive its fools, and even the ambitious. 
But it cannot survive treason from within. 
An enemy at the gates is less formidable, for he is known and carries his banner openly. 
But the traitor moves amongst those within the gate freely, his sly whispers rustling through 
all the alleys, heard in the very halls of government itself. 
...He rots the soul of a nation, he works secretly and 
unknown in the night to undermine the pillars of the city, 
he infects the body politic so that it can no longer resist." 
-Marcus Tullius Cicero (106 BC-43 BC)_


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Time to hold our ground and stay the course.


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

Tough times ahead. But I'm with you.

Trust in God and keep your powder dry.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Lock and Load is the word of the day. With all due respect, Molon Labe


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Here we go!! Molon Labe!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The time to fight has not come yet. The time to prepare for the fight is short.
We must be careful not to play our hand to early. Work with in the law until there is no more law.
None of us want to see what will happen if they push to far, That does not mean we will not go there.
Weight each step each action each word, Prepare that is why we are here.
It is not a fight I seek, it is you that left me no option.

Molon labe


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

The Patriot, "aim small, miss small." Braveheart, "What will you do without freedom?" Leon , your feelings are the same as mine. I am a 54 yr. old cancer survivor. I am not afraid to die. But those who might try to take my guns, should be.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Old Man said:


> I agree and we all need to flood our congressmen and sentors that we need them to stay up for our right to own a AR and high cap magazines. If they will hold their ground then nothing will get passed. I have already wrote my 3 times and plan to keep on writing. We can not stay quiet. I am a GM for a company and when we have meetings I always tell everyone in the room if you stay quiet, then you agree with the out come. You can't comeback later and say that: well I din't think that it was going to work. We have to fight with everything we got. We can not let this stand!!!!!!!


Why flood congress with phone calls, letters or emails, they don't listen or care, they will do what those that pad their pockets tell them to do. It's not like we haven't told congress how we feel many times before. We can't afford to buy them off anymore, we're broke, so now we need to show them the other way to get our point across. This isn't about civil war, it's about showing the government who the real boss is!


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

ekim said:


> Why flood congress with phone calls, letters or emails, they don't listen or care, they will do what those that pad their pockets tell them to do. It's not like we haven't told congress how we feel many times before. We can't afford to buy them off anymore, we're broke, so now we need to show them the other way to get our point across. This isn't about civil war, it's about showing the government who the real boss is!


Republican or Democrat....How many of you will elect the same dammned fool that sold out your gun rights again in two years just because they run on the right ticket??....THATS how you keep em straight by putting the fear of the unemployment line up their arse!

It needs to be made known to them NOW!


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Once again, panic panic panic. Just relax. Nothing is going to happen out of all this crap.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> Once again, panic panic panic. Just relax. Nothing is going to happen out of all this crap.


Hope your right, but history says otherwise and nobama doesn't agree with you either, he wants change, even if you don't!


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> Once again, panic panic panic. Just relax. Nothing is going to happen out of all this crap.


Really? Talk to a New Yorker lately?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

J.T. said:


> Really? Talk to a New Yorker lately?


Yeah Bennett...like _watch the news much_?


----------



## srpumpkin (Sep 29, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> Once again, panic panic panic. Just relax. Nothing is going to happen out of all this crap.


I don't mean any disrespect but I think u either have too much faith in this administration that they will do little or nothing to restrict the 2nd ammendment or u feel that anything that may b done will not affect all law abiding citizens who chose to maintain firearms b it for protection or hunting. I with all do respect think ur very wrong. To infringe on the 2nd amendment is opening the doors in the future for further restictions all being done for "our" protection. Slowly they will chip away till one day u wake up to find u now have no rites unless u ask the government for permission. And I wouldn't hold my breath for their response.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

bennettvm said:


> Once again, panic panic panic. Just relax. Nothing is going to happen out of all this crap.


 Really it already has. Another that was saying Obama does not want to take your guns.
NY has fallen others are to come Obama just blew smoke today he told you last year what he would do and how.
He said loud and clear. The Supreme Court got it wrong and I will fix that when I appoint one more Justice to the court.
All he is doing now is setting the stage.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

ekim said:


> Why flood congress with phone calls, letters or emails, they don't listen or care, they will do what those that pad their pockets tell them to do. It's not like we haven't told congress how we feel many times before. We can't afford to buy them off anymore, we're broke, so now we need to show them the other way to get our point across. This isn't about civil war, it's about showing the government who the real boss is!


Yes, but I still have to believe that if enough of us flood our congressman and sentors, then they will get it. We the people!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

NO guys geeeez uhg, since its new laws the bad guys are going to follow the rules duhhhhh. . .

LMFAO . . . Reminds me of this poster


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Old Man said:


> Yes, but I still have to believe that if enough of us flood our congressman and sentors, then they will get it. We the people!


Believe in one hand and crap in the other, see which one fills up first. Who got it with the healthcare bill, no new taxes, cutting spending, balanced budget or borrowing money to give to those who WON'T work, the list is endless, they do get, they just don't care because it doesn't apply to them! Wake up please.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

i have zero faith in any administration. I do not trust either party. My point is that they are just pandering to the media to make them look sympathetic to what happened. It is all a knee jerk reaction. Once the next big event happens it will fall by the wayside.


----------



## zachp (Jan 20, 2013)

hello all i agree with you all one hundred percent.as i am new to the site i am just trying to figure it all out may i ask what does molon labe mean ???


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

zachp said:


> hello all i agree with you all one hundred percent.as i am new to the site i am just trying to figure it all out may i ask what does molon labe mean ???


It means "Come and take it" (from wiki) It is a classical expression of defiance reportedly spoken by King Leonidas I in response to the Persian army's demand that the Spartans surrender their weapons at the Battle of Thermopylae


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I got one from the pre Revolutionary War. The early Sons of Liberty in opposition of Boston Tyrranical taxes amongst other actions....Posted a sign...It read: In Praise of Liberty He who takes down this down is an enemy of this country.

I might try it out at my city hall. or somewhere else. Not sure.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Here is a couple of mine I like/love

This one was on one of our extra signs we took to the rally today!
It is the duty of the patriot to protect his country from its government. – Thomas Paine.

I just like these ones
“The tree of liberty must be watered with the blood of patriots and tyrants.” – Thomas Jefferson
“How strangely will the Tools of a Tyrant pervert the plain Meaning of Words!” – Samuel Adams
"If a law is unjust, a man is not only right to disobey it, he is obligated to do so." – Thomas Jefferson
"No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms. The strongest reason for the people to retain the right to keep and bear arms is, as a last resort, to protect themselves against tyranny in government"- Thomas Jefferson

Thats just a couple of my favorites


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Thomas Jefferson was a great Patriot. Im planning on reading up more on him. The people elected him following the Whiskey Rebellion and he eliminated the whiskey tax and many federal taxes that were viewed as unjust at the time.

just a blurb:


> In late October 1794, the Federalized militia entered the western counties of Pennsylvania and sought out the whiskey rebels. By mid-November, the militia had arrested 150 rebels, including 20 prominent leaders of the insurrection. Under the President's authority, General Lee issued a general pardon on November 29th for all those who taken part "in the wicked and unhappy tumults and disturbances lately existing" with the exception of 33 men named in the document. [9] While most of the militia returned home, a regiment occupied the area until the following spring, and organized opposition to the tax evaporated.
> 
> Of the whiskey rebels who were arrested, many were released due to a lack of evidence. Only a few men were tried and just two were convicted of treason. In July 1795, President Washington pardoned the two convicted men and those still in custody or under indictment. Several rebels sought for arrest fled the area, but most were later pardoned as well. President John Adams pardoned David Bradford, who escaped to Spanish-controlled New Orleans, in March 1799.
> 
> While violent opposition to the whiskey tax ended, political opposition to the tax continued. Opponents of internal taxes rallied around the candidacy of Thomas Jefferson and helped him defeat President John Adams in the election of 1800. By 1802, Congress repealed the distilled spirits excise tax and all other internal Federal taxes. Until the War of 1812, the Federal government would rely solely on import tariffs for revenue, which quickly grew with the Nation's expanding foreign trade.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah he was he is my 2nd most favorite President of all time. . . Reading a lot of his letters and quotes the man was a "Take no shit from no one" Kind of guy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The line was drawn by a president that made it clear his goal is to do away with the Constitution. This is not a new goal for him but been a life long project. 
He made the line not me.

Molon labe 

Has both a historic meaning and like many things has taken on a new role. They had better listen.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I liked Bush and the majority of the US people liked him too because they voted him in for a second term, his quotes showed his mettle-

_"This is war. Somebody's gonna pay"
"Countries that harbor terrorists are as guilty as they are"
"Give us the terrorists or we'll come and get 'em"
"America will never seek a permission slip to defend herself"
"A soft line toward terror is not gonna happen on my watch"
"My job is to secure the homeland and thats exactly what i'm gonna do"
"We will not sit back and wait to be hit again"
"Iran must not be allowed to have nuclear weapons"
"We got him!"_


----------

